# Michigan Salmon



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Just got back from the Manistee area of Michigan and had a ball. Stopped at Schmidt Outfitters and met the owner and he was more than helpful and also had a very nice shop with every thing you could possible need. Check out his web!! Big coho was 36" and 17.5#. We have already made plans for next year with one more day added!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Great area up there! I really like the PM river. I have not been up there for years but used to go up at least twice in the spring for steelies and twice in the fall for salmon, awsome fishing.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

nice that sounds amazing rodbusting adventure. Did you get a guide or just try to figure it out??? How much does a trip like that run a guy.....


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm heading up to the Manistee tomorrow afternoon. Hitting the river with a guide on early Saturday morning, and then Sunday on our own. Our guide is $350 for 8 hours for two people, so we will drop $200 each with gratuity.

Hopefully I'll have lot's of pics to post. If not I'll get busy with photoshop


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

this was from the little manistee river.... I am heading to NY tomorrow for some kings, browns, cohos, and maybe get lucky with a steelhead. This king was 31lbs taken from the Salmon River on a 7wt 
have a fun trip!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Heading up to NY first of November. Fishing Oak Orchard Creek west of Rochester. Salmon will be done by then but the Lake Run Browns and the Steelhead will be coming in.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

We stayed at Camp Mana-Pine. We met one of my sons friends and his buddy. They have been going there for quite a few years. Our share of the cabin was $180.00 for Sunday till Tuesday. Sunday afternoon we stopped at Schmidt Outfitters and he put us on some privet land on Bear Creek. We didn't do to well on Sunday, there were quite a few snaggers. They sure look at you funny when you are carrying a fly rod!! Monday we hit a public area on the Bear Creek and hiked back in about a 1/4 mile where they knew some nice holes were. There were some people there but was room for us and later when they left we just moved in a little more. We ended up with eight fish landed and probably another 40 hookups or so. I never tied on so many flies and leaders in my life, but what a day. We are ready for next year!! I think the whole trip came in under $200.00 each.


----------



## kelindfair (Aug 19, 2005)

Just got back from the P. M. Wall to wall snaggers . Disgusting !


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow at your first photo. That is just insane!
Nice pics..


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Question On the photo of Likttle maniste were there any other people fishing when that pic was taken?Did you drift boat to that spot?just curious good king pic too.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

There are plenty of places to fish the lil man like that you just need to walk!


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

i would give up sex for a salmon like that...wait maybe not lol but that is an amazing fish and i bet one hell of an experience


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

My son is also a chef!! Smoked those Salmon today and boy oh boy were they ever good!!!! A lot more mild than a steelhead!!


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Bear Creek Salmon from Tues in the rain. Sure were a lot of guys throwing weighted treble hooks though.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Jeez salmon are ugly! haha. Great fish though


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice Fish and 10/40 on the snaggers!!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

LM pic taken in late September. The LM was closed for salmon fishing and the pic was just below the weir.


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Just got back from up there myself. These fish are like freight trains. Lot's of fun on a fly rod.

Here are some pics of our trip.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

They're like brown rainbow trout haha, is the kind of impression i get looking at them.

Wish I could have done a salmon trip this year


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

impressive fish guys, I need to get the urge to fly fish them but I just cant do it. when you work in a salmon hatchery you want to fish for somthing else at the end of the day

so whats the secret tech? chuck n duck, sight feed, swinging!! lol


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Very nice fish!!! Wish I was back up there!!! Next year!!


----------



## MsAngler (Apr 18, 2008)

Went up to the PM -for the first time-last year about this time-flies only section-it was a little slow-no rain-but had one on in 20 minutes! Was going to go the last week in October this year (only time I could get off from work)-but was thinking it might be too late in the season. Any thoughts?


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

I was up there in the Tunk hole for a week, returned last saturday. When we arrived there were mostly post spawn fish in the river...but the rain hit Monday evening and some storms blasted us for a couple of days. That water washed the post spawn fish out, and brought an influx of fresh aggressive fish up river. The higher/faster water made it a little more difficult to fly fish after Tuesday, so I ended up spending more time with my new custom 10 foot noodle rod. Ok, so I really wanted to catch some fish on the new rod  Fished through all that nasty weather...it really cleared out the "fair weather" guys!

Brought back a nice cooler of fillets. Average fish were in the 16lb range, and we (our camp) had about 8 fish that were over 18. I ended up with a 19 for my big fish, and my buddy got two over 20.

Only 351 more days....


----------

